# JD 4255 won’t move very easily



## johnmurphy0891 (2 mo ago)

Hello, not sure anyone can help with this, but I’ll give it a shot. I have a JD 4255 that is behaving strangely … in the lower gears in will not move or moves very slowly and sounds as if it is working against something as the engine works just a little harder. When I put it into higher gears I can get it to move. Is this a transmission problem? I’m hoping to avoid a visit to the JD dealership.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to this forum
Which type transmission(QR or PS)? I suggest to open brake bleeders on each rear axle housing in an effort to determine if brakes are dragging. I suggest to jack up each rear wheel/tire & check rotating resistance for each tire. How many hrs of use since outer axle brgs were greased? I've owned a 4255 with QR trans since Feb '93 & it has 11600+hrs of use


----------

